

Some of what we did at Danger - The future that everyone forgot - jgeorge
https://medium.com/tech-talk/d823af31f7c

======
jgeorge
Excellent history if you were ever a fan of the Hiptop/Sidekick. Or if you
ever worked there. Good times.

